# FORT LEONARD WOOD Missouri 3-D / Iron Buck



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wish I was closer, that is where my daughter did basics. Beautiful country


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be there I cant wait!


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

sounds great ill be there.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Me to cant wait!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ill try to make it too.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Im pre registered. C ya there.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter21n (May 16, 2007)

Count me in, I just hope the weather holds out. See you at the range.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## deerhunter21n (May 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Ill see everyone there in the morning....hope to see a lot of people!


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Great shoot today. Had a lot of fun!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Give me a month, I will be there in May for good. :darkbeer:


----------



## deerhunter21n (May 16, 2007)

*MPRA FLW Shoot*

I had a good time this morning, got to meet some old friends again and made some new ones. Can't wait for next year's shoot. I'll be ready for the Iron Buck next year. Good Job, Stilly!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Had a great time yesterday. U put on a good shoot stilly. Thanks.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

awsome shoot!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Congratulations*



BoCoMo said:


> Had a great time yesterday. U put on a good shoot stilly. Thanks.


I heard you had a good shoot and won a new bow. :thumbs_up
DB


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

It was a fun shoot, I Can't wait for next one!!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> I heard you had a good shoot and won a new bow. :thumbs_up
> DB


Thanks DB. I guess a blind hog finds a acorn every once in a while.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

mathews1 said:


> It was a fun shoot, I Can't wait for next one!!


Hey u need to change ur sig to carbon matrix.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

BoCoMo said:


> Hey u need to change ur sig to carbon matrix.


Great shooting on the iron buck steven!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Mo_ArcherGirl said:


> Great shooting on the iron buck steven!


Thanks


----------

